# Finding wire in ceilings in pre-wired home



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am helping a neighbor install speakers in a great-room that has been pre-wired but nothing has been installed. In an effort to find the wire in the ceiling and walls, I've been looking at options. A leading option seems to be the Triplett 3399 Fox/Hound setup available for ~$80. 

I've considered just cutting the holes where they would logically be placed and hoping that I find the wire but this seems a bit too optimistic and I don't relish the idea of being wrong. Given that I won't be using the tool much past a couple projects at most, I'm not sure the $80 would be well spent.

Are there other options that you would recommend?

My apologies if this has been discussed, as I could not find it. Found the wire-pulling stickies, but didn't see this specific challenge addressed. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, that's a tough one to shell out $80 for. I agree that cutting holes where you need them would be OK. If the wire is there that will be a bonus. Was it pre-wired by a professional? If you can find out who did it, call them & ask them what they did. That would be my first move.


----------



## tpremo55 (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, the house was pre-wired by a professional just a few years ago when it was built. I'll be calling early next week. That is a great idea.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

Unless the wire is accessible from the attic, I don't know why they would pre-wire for something and just leave the wires hanging out in the ceiling/walls. I would have put in wallplates.


----------

